

How many different 800x600 pictures possible? - amitvjtimub
http://www.reddit.com/r/askscience/comments/h12eq/how_many_different_800x600_pictures_possible/

======
drKarl
I wonder if could it be possible to design an Image Processing algorithm with
some sort of genetic programming / neural network to separate intelligible
images from noise... Nonetheless it is quite interesting to think about a
brute force attack on pictures, a nice aproach to steganography!!

